# NFL Playoffs



## Triple Threat (Jan 2, 2006)

It's that time again.  Make your predictions.

Round 1.  

Sat, Jan 7 - 4:30pm EST
Washington @ Tampa Bay

Sat, Jan 7 - 8:00pm EST
Jacksonville @ New England

Sun, Jan 8 - 1:00pm EST
Carolina @ New York

Sun, Jan 8 - 4:30pm EST
Pittsburgh @ Cincinnati


----------



## P-funk (Jan 2, 2006)

round 1

NFC- 

washington (they have a lot of momentum right now!) over tampa
carolina over NY

AFC-
New England over the jags
Pitt beats Cinci-  tough call on that one but Pitt has good momentum and Cinci is looking a little flat.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 2, 2006)

Tampa Bay
Pats

Carolina 
Pittsburgh


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Jan 2, 2006)

tampa over washington
ny over carolina

jags over new england
pits over cinci


----------



## Pepper (Jan 2, 2006)

Skins, Panthers, Pats & Bengals.


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 2, 2006)

Tampa
New England
Carolina
Pittsburgh will ride the Bus to the bowl!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 2, 2006)

Tampa Bay
New England
New York
Pittsburgh


----------



## topolo (Jan 2, 2006)

In the offseason could you guys teach me about the football? You all really seem to know so much about it.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 2, 2006)

*AFC WildCard*

Pats > Jags
Pitts > Bengals

*AFC Divisional*

Pats > Broncos
Colts > Pitts

*AFC Conference Championship*

Pats > Colts

*NFC Wildcard*

Redskins > Bucs
Giants > Panthers

*NFC Divisional*

Seahawks > Redskins
Giants > Bears

*NFC Conference Championship*

Seahaws > Giants

*Superbowl*

Pats > Seahawks


----------



## BillsFan4life (Jan 2, 2006)

wash @ Tampa :  toss up but a lil more leaning towards tampa because of homefield adv.  Both great defense and i hear brunell is hurt.

Jac @ NE : As much as i hate New England they are still the champs,  they had a bad first half of the season but have been coming on strong since then until the last game against miami who were also hot  Brady is also Clutch.

Carolina @ NYG:  Carolina takes this.  They have experience. Eli's first playoff game and Carolina can bring the pressure.  i say a blowout carolina with Eli throwing at least 2 crucial picks.  But i dont know they still have Tiki. so really dont know lol. will be an exciting game.  look for S Smith to have a huge day against the giants corners.

Pit @ Cin:  Tough one.  1-1 for the season.  Pit already beat cincy at home and it seems like cincy have been having a defensive breakdown as of late.  Pit is getting thier offense together at the right time.  i'm going with Pit.

If i had to money $$ on any of these games it would be NE.  That is my lock.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 3, 2006)

Washington over Tampa Bay
New England over Jacksonville
NY over Carolina
Pittsburgh over Cincinnati


----------



## Jodi (Jan 3, 2006)

Tampa
New England
Carolina
Pittsburg


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 3, 2006)

Tampa
Pats
NY
Cinncy


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 3, 2006)

its interesting that almost everybody is counting out the bengals.  anybody willing to make a wager?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 4, 2006)

I'll put you down for Cincinnati.  Care to make the other predictions?


----------



## topolo (Jan 4, 2006)

Man, you guys are smart and really know your football.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 6, 2006)

Washington
Giants

Jacksonville
Pittsburgh


----------



## JJJ (Jan 7, 2006)

Washington
New England
Carolina
Pittsburgh


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 7, 2006)

'Skins
'Pats
Panthers
Steelers


----------



## kicka19 (Jan 7, 2006)

Pats


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 7, 2006)

It's game time.  Here are everyone's picks.  Let me know if I goofed.


P-funk	New England	Pittsburgh	Carolina	Washington​Dale Mabry	New England	Pittsburgh	Carolina	Tampa Bay​Andy Massaro	Jacksonville	Pittsburgh	NY Giants	Tampa Bay​Pepper	New England	Cincinnati	Carolina	Washington​SJ69	New England	Pittsburgh	Carolina	Tampa Bay​Triple Threat	New England	Pittsburgh	NY Giants	Tampa Bay​shiznit2169	New England	Pittsburgh	NY Giants	Washington​BillsFan4life	New England	Pittsburgh	Carolina	Tampa Bay​I Are Baboon	New England	Pittsburgh	NY Giants	Washington​Jodi	New England	Pittsburgh	Carolina	Tampa Bay​IainDaniel	New England	Cincinnati	NY Giants	Tampa Bay​Archangel	Jacksonville	Pittsburgh	NY Giants	Washington​JJJ	New England	Pittsburgh	Carolina	Washington​dougnukem	New England	Pittsburgh	Carolina	Washington​


----------



## goandykid (Jan 7, 2006)

how bout them redskins


skins

panthers

NE
cinci


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 7, 2006)

goandykid said:
			
		

> how bout them redskins
> 
> 
> skins
> ...



With the way their offense played, I wouldn't count on them next week.


----------



## goandykid (Jan 7, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> With the way their offense played, I wouldn't count on them next week.




portis was out most of the second half, but yea i know. 

Then again, who beat the seahawks in week 3?


i still think the skins are underrated


----------



## Jodi (Jan 7, 2006)

Pat's


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jan 8, 2006)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> its interesting that almost everybody is counting out the bengals.  anybody willing to make a wager?


  they'll pull through at home.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 8, 2006)

Round 1 results

4	dougnukem
4	JJJ
4	P-funk

3	BillsFan4life
3	Dale Mabry
3	I Are Baboon
3	Jodi
3	Pepper
3	shiznit2169
3	SJ69

2	Archangel
2	Triple Threat

1	Andy Massaro
1	goandykid
1	IainDaniel


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 8, 2006)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> they'll pull through at home.



No they didn't.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 8, 2006)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> its interesting that almost everybody is counting out the bengals.  anybody willing to make a wager?



Just curious.  How much did you win betting on the Bengals?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 8, 2006)

*Make your predictions for Round 2*

Round 2

New England at Denver

Pittsburgh at Indianapolis

Carolina at Chicago

Washington at Seattle


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 8, 2006)

Well, grats to all who copied my picks.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 8, 2006)

Seattle
NE
Pitt's
Chicago


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 8, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Well, grats to all who copied my picks.



Not only did they copy you, but they managed to post them before you.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 8, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Not only did they copy you, but they managed to post them before you.



I know.  That's what was so funny about it.


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 8, 2006)

Round 2 pix

New England
Pittsburgh
Carolina
Seattle


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 8, 2006)

Round 2

NE > Denver
Colts > Pitts
Skins > Seahawks
Bears > Panthers


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 8, 2006)

NE > Denver
Colts > Pitts
Seahawks > Redskins
Bears > Panthers


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 9, 2006)

Pats
Colts
SEahawks
BEars


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 9, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Round 2
> 
> New England at Denver
> 
> ...


Denver
Pittsburgh
Chicago
Seattle


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 9, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Round 1 results
> 
> 4	dougnukem
> 4	JJJ
> 4	P-funk



Nice job, guys.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 9, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Nice job, guys.



Thanks, but now I'm stuck with the dilemma of either picking against my team (Bears) or going for them, knowing that every time I pick them to win, they lose.  This could call for the need of the Magic 8 Ball.   

http://www.msu.edu/user/vandrag2/8-ball.html


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 9, 2006)

Pats
Pitt
Carolina
Seahawks


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 10, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Thanks, but now I'm stuck with the dilemma of either picking against my team (Bears) or going for them, knowing that every time I pick them to win, they lose.  This could call for the need of the Magic 8 Ball.
> 
> http://www.msu.edu/user/vandrag2/8-ball.html



uh oh...

"Can Ditka's spirit carry the bears to victory sunday?"

"Outlook Not So Good."


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 10, 2006)

My round two picks:



			
				soxmuscle said:
			
		

> NE > Denver
> Colts > Pitts
> Seahawks > Redskins
> Bears > Panthers



Well there ya go.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 10, 2006)

damn, this is a tough round!!

pats

indy

chi-town

seattle


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 10, 2006)

Indianapolis	
New England	
Seattle	
Chicago


----------



## ZECH (Jan 10, 2006)

I forgot to post my pics here, but I did on another board.
I had Washington, Carolina, Cinci and New England. 3-1
Second round pics...........
New England
Indy
Carolina
Seattle


----------



## Flex (Jan 10, 2006)

Alls I know is the Pats are back with a vengeance. 

We gotta take out Denver this weekend, then hopefully Pitt beats Indy.

My picks:

NE
PITT
CAROLINA
SEA

NE
SEA

NE SB CHAMPS 3 out of 4, BITCHES!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 10, 2006)

Flex said:
			
		

> Alls I know is the Pats are back with a vengeance.
> 
> We gotta take out Denver this weekend, then hopefully Pitt beats Indy.
> 
> ...



you mean 4 out of 5 .. come on man!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 10, 2006)

Colts
Donkeys
Seahawks
Panthers


----------



## Pepper (Jan 10, 2006)

A buddy of mine in Seattle just called with four forty yard line tickets to the NFC CHampionship game in Seattle (assuming they win.)

Delta has flights for under $400, so I'm all in!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 10, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> you mean 4 out of 5 .. come on man!




What a dream that would be


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 10, 2006)

Nobody thinks the 'Skins have a chance against the Seahawks, eh?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 10, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Nobody thinks the 'Skins have a chance against the Seahawks, eh?



Nope.

The 'Skins put up NO offense against Tampa Bay and only won because Tampa's offense is even shittier than the shit that is the Redskins' offense.    The Redskins ONLY chance is to stop the Seattle run then hope Matt Hassleback (?) has a bad game...and I don't see that happening.  I predict a Seattle blowout.  

Cool deal with the tix, Pepper!!


----------



## Nate K (Jan 10, 2006)

Seattle
NE
INdy.
Bears


----------



## Flex (Jan 10, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> you mean 4 out of 5 .. come on man!




Oops 


4 of 5, how's that?


----------



## gr81 (Jan 10, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> A buddy of mine in Seattle just called with four forty yard line tickets to the NFC CHampionship game in Seattle (assuming they win.)
> 
> Delta has flights for under $400, so I'm all in!




look over to the 50 yard line and you will see the gr81 screaming his ass off like a maniac. I'll be at the Skins game this week as well to watch the Hawks layeth the smacketh down on washingtons candy asses!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 11, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Nobody thinks the 'Skins have a chance against the Seahawks, eh?



http://ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1228751&postcount=36


----------



## JJJ (Jan 12, 2006)

Damn, these games are though to predict.

New England
Indianapolis
Carolina
Seattle


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 13, 2006)

'Pats
Colts
Panthers-even though I want the Bears to win 
Seachickens


----------



## furion joe (Jan 13, 2006)

JJJ said:
			
		

> Damn, these games are though to predict.
> 
> New England
> Indianapolis
> ...



Agreed.

They are tough calls 'cause you never know, anything can happen.  I was 1-3 last week!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 13, 2006)

Here are the round 2 picks and the votes per team (assuming no mistakes).

For rounds 3 and 4, you'll have to predict the final scores too and I'll break ties in week 3 by using point differentials between actual and predicted scores.  In week 4, I'll use point differentials from the Super Bowl game to break ties in week 4 and also for the overall winner.

11 Indianapolis
5 Pittsburgh

14 New England
2 Denver

15 Seattle
1 Washington

9 Chicago
7 Carolina



P-funk	Indianapolis	New England	Seattle	Chicago
Dale Mabry	Pittsburgh	New England	Seattle	Carolina
Andy Massaro	xxx	xxx	xxx	xxx
Pepper	Indianapolis	Denver	Seattle	Carolina
SJ69	Pittsburgh	New England	Seattle	Carolina
Triple Threat	Indianapolis	New England	Seattle	Chicago
shiznit2169	Indianapolis	New England	Washington	Chicago
BillsFan4life	xxx	xxx	xxx	xxx
I Are Baboon	Indianapolis	New England	Seattle	Chicago
Jodi	Pittsburgh	New England	Seattle	Chicago
IainDaniel	Indianapolis	New England	Seattle	Chicago
Archangel	Pittsburgh	Denver	Seattle	Chicago
JJJ	Indianapolis	New England	Seattle	Carolina
dougnukem	Indianapolis	New England	Seattle	Carolina
goandykid	xxx	xxx	xxx	xxx
soxmuscle	Indianapolis	New England	Seattle	Chicago
dg806	Indianapolis	New England	Seattle	Carolina
Flex	Pittsburgh	New England	Seattle	Carolina
Nate K	Indianapolis	New England	Seattle	Chicago


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 13, 2006)

Wow, I can't believe that many people picked the Pats.  I think they will win, but I am biased.


----------



## goandykid (Jan 13, 2006)

redskins bears pats indianapolis


----------



## Arnold (Jan 14, 2006)

oh, poor New England.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 15, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> oh, poor New England.


 
The Donkeys disrepected them big time.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 15, 2006)

Damn, Pitt is doing the same to the Colts right now.


----------



## goandykid (Jan 15, 2006)

its lookn like an 0-3 start for me right now...


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> oh, poor New England.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> The Donkeys disrepected them big time.


IT took me a few minutes too realize what Pepper meant by Donkeys. I thought he was talking about a team mascot.......then I remembered   the Broncos!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2006)

I've always liked the Steelers and the Bus but I would love to see Peyton win.

Pitt 14 3rd
Ind 3 1:56


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2006)

Indy is getting run!!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2006)

21--3


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2006)

Wow, great call by Manning to tell the kicking team to take a hike. He got the TD.
Damn I hope his brother is just as good.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2006)

pola pola did intercept!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2006)

The colts woke up.........maybe too late.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 15, 2006)

Jesus, we have a game ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2006)

This is a game now.....


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2006)

Holy Shit!!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 15, 2006)

Holy shit, Bettis Fumbles.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2006)

If it wasn't for Rothn....the QB it would been a TD!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2006)

I can't believe he fumbled


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 15, 2006)

Games so far this weekend.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 15, 2006)

The results for week 2.

3 Archangel
3 Dale Mabry
3 Flex
3 Pepper
3 SJ69

2 dg806
2 dougnukem
2 JJJ
2 Jodi

1 I Are Baboon
1 IainDaniel
1 Nate K
1 P-funk
1 soxmuscle
1 Triple Threat

0 goandykid
0 shiznit2169


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 15, 2006)

The overall results after 2 weeks.

6 Dale Mabry
6 dougnukem
6 JJJ
6 Pepper
6 SJ69

5 Archangel
5 Jodi
5 P-funk

4 I Are Baboon

3 BillsFan4life
3 Flex
3 shiznit2169
3 Triple Threat

2 dg806
2 IainDaniel

1 Andy Massaro
1 goandykid
1 Nate K
1 soxmuscle


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 15, 2006)

Stinkin' black&white F-up another weekend.  Oh well, I am still tied for first.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 15, 2006)

The only game I got wrong was the only game I cared about.  That sucks.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 15, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> The only game I got wrong was the only game I cared about.  That sucks.



Try having to pick against your favorite team.  Now that sucks.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 15, 2006)

Time for the conference finals.  Make your predictions and don't forget to predict the score, too.

Carolina at Seattle

Pittsburgh at Denver


----------



## Jodi (Jan 15, 2006)

Seattle
Pitts


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 15, 2006)

I am def going with Pitt, but I am going to wait to see the inuury report on the Sea.Car game.  I'll post my stuff later, with scores.  (Ahem...Jodi)


----------



## topolo (Jan 15, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I am def going with Pitt, but I am going to wait to see the inuury report on the Sea.Car game.  I'll post my stuff later, with scores.  (Ahem...Jodi)




can't wait......


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 15, 2006)

I know you base all of your wagers on my picks, well all but the one you are currently welching on.


----------



## topolo (Jan 15, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I know you base all of your wagers on my picks, well all but the one you are currently welching on.



If you were a man, I would punch you in the mouth.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 15, 2006)

If you were a man, I'd put my pee pee in your bum bum.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 15, 2006)

Seattle 27, Carolina 23
Donkeys 27, Pitt 15.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## furion joe (Jan 15, 2006)

Geez, what happened to the Colts???

I'm not even going to pick anymore, just gonna chill and enjoy the last couple of games.  

Might be another AFC team taking home the trophy though.  The Broncos and Steelers are very physical and fast on the defensive side of the ball.  And offensively, they both like to pound the rock which sets up the pass for big plays.   

Hmmmm, am I still picking?    

Ah, what do I know?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 16, 2006)

Seattle 38, Carolina 17

Pittsburgh 27, Denver 20


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 16, 2006)

Carolina 27 Seattle 20
Pitts 21 Denver 17


----------



## Arnold (Jan 16, 2006)

the Denver/Pittsburg game will be close, but I think Denver will pull through in the end.


----------



## Flex (Jan 16, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> the Denver/Pittsburg game will be close, but I think Denver will pull through in the end.



Wow you really went out on a limb there 


I think it's gonna be a Pitt/Seattle SB, and Cowher will finaly get his ring.


----------



## Nate K (Jan 16, 2006)

Seattle- 17        Carolina- 14

Denver-20       Pitt- 17


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 16, 2006)

I got 

Pitt over Denver  28-17
Car over Sea 21-17

Denver can win if they keep it close.  I don't think it will be that close and they won't stop Pitt's running game, but PItt will stop Denver's.  Cowher will milk another lead, and I don't see Plummer faring too well against an acceptable secondary.

I think Seattle will score off the bat and then get stopped by Carolina's defense.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 16, 2006)

Flex said:
			
		

> Wow you really went out on a limb there



9-0 at home this year!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 16, 2006)

Pittsburgh 28-24
Carolina 23-21


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 16, 2006)

Pitts > Denver 27-13
Carolina > Seattle 23-17


----------



## Jodi (Jan 16, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I am def going with Pitt, but I am going to wait to see the inuury report on the Sea.Car game.  I'll post my stuff later, with scores.  (Ahem...Jodi)


Oops



> Seattle
> Pitts



Seattle over Carolina 21 - 17
Pitts over Denver  28-3


----------



## Arnold (Jan 16, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Pitts over Denver  28-3





you can't be serious.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 16, 2006)

LOL - Yeah I'm serious


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 16, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> you can't be serious.




Nice, talk some shit.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 16, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Nice, talk some shit.



not talking shit, I don't know who will win, I hope Denver, but *I think it will be a close game.* to think Denver will get its ass kicked 28-3 as Jodi thinks is a bit far fetched IMO.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 16, 2006)

Steelers are looking hot   Broncos really didn't play all that well where as the Steelers DID play well.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 16, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> not talking shit, I don't know who will win, I hope Denver, but *I think it will be a close game.* to think Denver will get its ass kicked 28-3 as Jodi thinks is a bit far fetched IMO.



Who you got in the other game?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 16, 2006)

probably would go with Seattle.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 16, 2006)

I liked Denver this whole season.  I thought New England would have beat them.   This makes for a great game now.  As Robert said "it will be a close one".  I agree.  Both defenses are great but if the Steelers D plays like it did this past week Steelers will win.  As for NFC.  I predicted Carolina in preseason.  I pick them to win.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 16, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Time for the conference finals.  Make your predictions and don't forget to predict the score, too.
> 
> Carolina at Seattle
> 
> Pittsburgh at Denver


Carolina 24-10
Pittsburgh 31-17


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 17, 2006)

Steelers win 24 - 17
Carolina wins 27 - 21


----------



## Pepper (Jan 18, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Carolina 24-10
> Pittsburgh 31-17


 
Carolina would be the FIRST team to hold Seattle to 10. That's a huge stretch. The Bears offense put up 21.


----------



## god hand (Jan 18, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Carolina would be the FIRST team to hold Seattle to 10. That's a huge stretch. The Bears offense put up 21.


I've been a Steelers fan for 11 years. Damn I hope its their year.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 18, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> I've been a Steelers fan for 11 years. Damn I hope its their year.




Was that the last time the Cowboys were any good?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 19, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Carolina would be the FIRST team to hold Seattle to 10. That's a huge stretch. The Bears offense put up 21.


 I know it's a STRETCH, but ya never know!!!


----------



## JJJ (Jan 19, 2006)

Denver 
Seattle


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 20, 2006)

JJJ said:
			
		

> Denver
> Seattle



Are you going to predict the scores?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 20, 2006)

It's less than 48 hours to the first kickoff. Here are the selections so far.

To read this, it's your name, your AFC pick, Pittsburgh score, Denver score, your NFC pick, Seattle score, Carolina score.

Pittsburgh - 8
Denver - 3

Seattle - 5
Carolina - 6


P-funk									
Dale Mabry	Pittsburgh	28	17	Carolina	17	21
Andy Massaro									
Pepper	Denver	15         27	Seattle	27	23
SJ69	Pittsburgh	24	17	Carolina	21	27
Triple Threat	Pittsburgh	28	24	Carolina	21	23
shiznit2169	Pittsburgh	27	13	Carolina	17	23
BillsFan4life									
I Are Baboon	Pittsburgh	27	20	Seattle	38	17
Jodi	Pittsburgh	28	3	Seattle	21	17
IainDaniel	Pittsburgh	21	17	Carolina	20	27
Archangel	Pittsburgh	31	17	Carolina	10	24
JJJ	Denver					Seattle		
dougnukem									
goandykid									
soxmuscle									
dg806									
Flex									
Nate K	Denver	17	20	Seattle	17	14


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 20, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Are you going to predict the scores?




It doesn't matter, he picked both of the wrong teams.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 20, 2006)

There's not much love for the Broncos, is there?


----------



## JJJ (Jan 21, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Are you going to predict the scores?



Nope, no picking scores, coin tosses or cheer leader cup sizes for me. Well, maybe a little of the latter...



			
				Dale Mabry and Triple Threat said:
			
		

> It doesn't matter, he picked both of the wrong teams.
> 
> There's not much love for the Broncos, is there?



I really like pit more but the broncos played like a machine last game.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 21, 2006)

Okay, sorry it took so long.  I just got back in the states from Iraq Thursday night.  Here is what I got:

Broncos over Steelers 20-13
Seahawks over Panthers 24-10


----------



## JJJ (Jan 21, 2006)

I think dougnukem lurks around here just waiting to copy my picks


----------



## topolo (Jan 21, 2006)

I am very excited about this weekend's games. I have decided to bang Dale's mom from behind so we can both watch them.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 21, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> I am very excited about this weekend's games. I have decided to bang Dale's mom from behind so we can both watch them.




How is that any different than your typical Sunday?  Are you going to use lube this time?


----------



## topolo (Jan 21, 2006)

Yes, Astroglide.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 21, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> I just got back in the states from Iraq Thursday night.



  Congrats on your safe return!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 21, 2006)

Pitt- 21 14
Seacocks- 24 20


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 21, 2006)

Pitts 20 -13
Seattle 31- 17


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 22, 2006)

The winner of the best prediction for the Pittsburgh vs Denver game goes to



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Pittsburgh 31-17


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 22, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> not talking shit, I don't know who will win, I hope Denver, but *I think it will be a close game.* to think Denver will get its ass kicked 28-3 as Jodi thinks is a bit far fetched IMO.



Rob was right.  They didn't get their ass kicked 28-3.  They got their ass kicked 34-17.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 22, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Rob was right.  They didn't get their ass kicked 28-3.  They got their ass kicked 34-17.




I was going to tell Jodi that she was supposed to pick the score of the game at the end, not the half.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 22, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I was going to tell Jodi that she was supposed to pick the score of the game at the end, not the half.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 22, 2006)

I didn't see the game unfortunately.  I read they were at 20 something to 3 for a while though


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 22, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I didn't see the game unfortunately.  I read they were at 20 something to 3 for a while though



24-3 at the half.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 22, 2006)

The winner of the best prediction for the Carolina vs Seattle game goes to



			
				Cold Iron said:
			
		

> Seattle 31- 17


----------



## redman12 (Jan 22, 2006)

Go Seahawks


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 22, 2006)

Week 3 results

Winner  
2 I Are Baboon	(17)  

Close, but no cigar 
2 Cold Iron	(24)
2 P-funk	(32)
2 Jodi	(36)

The rest  
1 Dale Mabry	(30)
1 Triple Threat	(35)
1 SJ69	(36)
1 shiznit2169	(37)
1 Archangel	(37)
1 Nate K	(37)
1 dougnukem	(38)
1 IainDaniel	(40)
1 Pepper	(45)
1 JJJ

The number in parentheses is the total point differential between the predicted scores and the actual scores, where a lower number is better.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 22, 2006)

Overall results after week 3.

7 Dale Mabry
7 dougnukem
7 JJJ
7 Jodi
7 Pepper
7 P-funk
7 SJ69

6 Archangel
6 I Are Baboon

4 shiznit2169
4 Triple Threat

3 BillsFan4life
3 Flex
3 IainDaniel

2 Cold Iron
2 dg806
2 Nate K

1 Andy Massaro
1 goandykid
1 soxmuscle


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 22, 2006)

Seattle vs Pittsburgh in 2 weeks.

*Don't forget to predict the score.*
Bragging rights for the week and overall are at stake.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 22, 2006)

So I am still dominating.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 22, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> So I am still dominating.



That's just because your name is alphabetically before mine.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 22, 2006)

Oh, I forgot to add something.  I knew I shouldn't have believed all the hype about Denver and stuck with my gut feeling that they suck.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 23, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> So I am still dominating.



If by _dominating_ you mean in a 7-way tie for first, then yes.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 23, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Week 3 results
> 
> Winner
> 2 I Are Baboon	(17)
> ...





I was off by ONE point in the NFC game!  In the AFC, I figured Denver might actually show up to play.  Proof again that Mike Shanahan can't win SHIT without John Elway.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 23, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> If by _dominating_ you mean in a 7-way tie for first, then yes.




Why did we pick scores if not to break a tie?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 23, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Why did we pick scores if not to break a tie?



The scores predicted for week 3 were just to break ties for week 3, which is why IAB gets bragging rights for that week.

It may not be the best way, but I'm throwing away the scores from week 3 and I'll use the predicted scores for the Super Bowl (and only the Super Bowl) to break ties for week 4 AND also for the overall.

Perhaps next year we'll do scores for all rounds, and make it cumulative for the overall results.

Hey, if you want to win, just predict the correct winner and the exact score.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 23, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> The scores predicted for week 3 were just to break ties for week 3, which is why IAB gets bragging rights for that week.
> 
> It may not be the best way, but I'm throwing away the scores from week 3 and I'll use the predicted scores for the Super Bowl (and only the Super Bowl) to break ties for week 4 AND also for the overall.
> 
> ...




Already gonna pick the winning team.  And I know I will at least beat Pepper, I know who he is going to pick.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 23, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Seattle vs Pittsburgh in 2 weeks.
> 
> *Don't forget to predict the score.*
> Bragging rights for the week and overall are at stake.


*P**I**T**T**S**B**U**R**G**H* *(34-14)*


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2006)

Seahawks 34
Steelers 24

You guys predicting a steelers blow out obviously have not watched the Seahawks play this year.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 27, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Seahawks 34
> Steelers 24
> 
> You guys predicting a steelers blow out obviously have not watched the Seahawks play this year.



You better save some of that pot your smoking for after the game to absorb the reality.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 27, 2006)

I really don't remember if I picked or not yet and hell if I am going back and looking.

Steelers 27
Seahacks 17


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 27, 2006)

Pittsburgh 31
Seattle 23


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 30, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Seahawks 34
> Steelers 24
> 
> You guys predicting a steelers blow out obviously have not watched the Seahawks play this year.


Remember this, the only time Seattle faced a 3-4 Defense was Dallas, and they only scored 13, I for one believe the Pittsburgh Defense to be much better than Dallas, thats where I base my thinking my Friend!!!
Although I do like Wistrom and Fischer!!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 31, 2006)

Pittsburgh 27, Seattle 23


----------



## Pepper (Feb 1, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Remember this, the only time Seattle faced a 3-4 Defense was Dallas, and they only scored 13, I for one believe the Pittsburgh Defense to be much better than Dallas, thats where I base my thinking my Friend!!!
> Although I do like Wistrom and Fischer!!!


 
Incorrect!  The Texans ran the 3-4 and Seattle treated them like a baby treats a diaper.

The Steelers have not faced a QB that lines up under center all year. Just sayin'


----------



## Pepper (Feb 1, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Pittsburgh 27, Seattle 23


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 1, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

>





Hey, that's just what I _think_, man.  I have absolutely nothing invested in this game emotionally.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 1, 2006)

I guess I should do my picks

Steelers 34 Seattle 24


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 1, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> The Steelers have not faced a QB that lines up under center all year. Just sayin'



Is Hasselback just short, or does he crouch down really low to get under the center?


----------



## SJ69 (Feb 1, 2006)

Pittsburgh 27
Seattle 20


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 4, 2006)

Is someone going to tally the choices.  Ahem*Triple Threat*Ahem.


----------



## topolo (Feb 4, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Is someone going to tally the choices.  Ahem*Triple Threat*Ahem.



Who did you pick douche?


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 4, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Is someone going to tally the choices.  Ahem*Triple Threat*Ahem.





I had intended to make a post tonight as a reminder, listing all the picks so far.  Consider this a next-to-last reminder.  Thanks, Dale.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 4, 2006)

*Approximately 24 hours until kick-off*

Here's what I've got so far.  Your pick, Pittsburgh score, Seattle score.  (Pepper, don't read anything into the order of the scores.  I did them alphabetically, and AFC precedes NFC.)



Pepper	Seattle	24	34
SJ69	Pittsburgh	27	20
Triple Threat	Pittsburgh	31	23
I Are Baboon	Pittsburgh	27	23
Jodi	Pittsburgh	34	24
IainDaniel	Pittsburgh	27	17
Archangel	Pittsburgh	34	14


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 4, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> and AFC precedes NFC.)



In more ways than one.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 4, 2006)

Pittsburgh 27-10


----------



## JJJ (Feb 5, 2006)

Its a though one, but since most of you are picking pits Im gonna go with 


seattle.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 5, 2006)

Seattle-27
Pitts-24


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 5, 2006)

Damn, that staduim is full of terrible towels.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 5, 2006)

The Seahawks were robbed of a touchdown.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 5, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> The Seahawks were robbed of a touchdown.



 

And am I the only one who thinks that Big Ben didn't make it across the goal line?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 5, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> And am I the only one who thinks that Big Ben didn't make it across the goal line?


I am still trying to see for myself, it looks doubtful.....I don't know.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 5, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Damn, that staduim is full of terrible towels.


Duh,  just realized how close Pitt is to Detroit.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> And am I the only one who thinks that Big Ben didn't make it across the goal line?


Yeah he didn't make it.  His knee was down and the ball wasn't across yet.  I do want the Steelers to win but that was an unfair call.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 5, 2006)

The commercial with the young Cyldsdale trying to push the wagon made me weep.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 5, 2006)

So far it's a good game.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 5, 2006)

I guess that makes Pittsburg unbeaten in the Super Bowl?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 5, 2006)

Good guys....Cowler, Bettis and Big Ben.. Congrats!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 5, 2006)

The Superbowl week results:

1 Dale Mabry (6)   

1 IainDaniel (13)
1 SJ69 (16)
1 Archangel (17)
1 I Are Baboon (19)
1 Triple Threat (23)
1 Jodi (27)

0 dougnukem	(20)
0 Pepper	(27)
0 JJJ


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 5, 2006)

Dale cheated again. The Jerk.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 5, 2006)

And the overall results:

Gold: 8 Dale Mabry (6) 
Silver: 8 SJ69 (16)
Bronze: 8 Jodi (27)


The wait until next year club:

7 Archangel (17)
7 I Are Baboon (19)
7 dougnukem (20)
7 Pepper	(27)
7 P-funk	 
7 JJJ

5 Triple Threat (23)

4 IainDaniel (13)
4 shiznit2169


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 5, 2006)

Ha, those numbers on Bettis back sure look small.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 5, 2006)

Dale, you may collect your prize from topolo.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 5, 2006)

My boys are it.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 5, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I guess that makes Pittsburg unbeaten in the Super Bowl?


Yup


----------



## god hand (Feb 5, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I guess that makes Pittsburg unbeaten in the Super Bowl?


Didnt they lose to Dallas?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 5, 2006)

<--------------Pepper once he learned Seattle lost the Super Bowl.



 <-----------------Pepper once he learned Dale Mabry won the championship.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 5, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> Didnt they lose to Dallas?




Yeah, the one time Cowher got there before.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 5, 2006)

So they are winners of 5 out of 6?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 5, 2006)

Yes...

BTW, I linked from open chat into here so everyone can see how poorly they did compared to me.


----------



## topolo (Feb 5, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Yes...
> 
> BTW, I linked from open chat into here so everyone can see how poorly they did compared to me.



Do you have any idea how much money I won during the playoffs? This game was a lock under, 47 was way too high.

Congrats on beating some morons who know nothing about football in a meaningless contest! I'll take the cash..........and your mother of course.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 5, 2006)

Best team won.
Officials sucked but not reason for loss.

pepper from detroit 
via pocket pc


----------



## topolo (Feb 5, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Best team won.
> Officials sucked but not reason for loss.
> 
> pepper from detroit
> via pocket pc



Agree, officials were brutal, but Pitt deserved to win.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 6, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Best team won.
> Officials sucked but not reason for loss.
> 
> pepper from detroit
> via pocket pc




you went to the game?


I agree, the offciating was terrible, especially in the first half.  That was a real tippy-tap offensive pass inerference call in the end-zone agaist the Seacocks.

Even still though, Pitt. came out the second half and took the game.  It would have been interesting to see what would have happened if both the pass interference call and the Big Ben TD would have been different.  I wonder how Pitt would have responeded being down by 10 points at the half.  I wonder if they would have come out with all that momentum.


----------



## JJJ (Feb 6, 2006)

I dont know how the nfl works, you guys think the officials will be investigated? 

Pits prolly would have won anyway, but im guessing a cousins friends co-workers dogs best friend of the ref added some zeros to his bankaccount.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 6, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> Do you have any idea how much money I won during the playoffs? This game was a lock under, 47 was way too high.
> 
> Congrats on beating some morons who know nothing about football in a meaningless contest! I'll take the cash..........and your mother of course.




I know you had Seattle to win and, therefore, cover, and they didn't.  I also know you picked at least 2 of the games wrong which is the same thing I did.

You were thoroughly dominated.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 6, 2006)

JJJ said:
			
		

> I dont know how the nfl works, you guys think the officials will be investigated?
> 
> Pits prolly would have won anyway, but im guessing a cousins friends co-workers dogs best friend of the ref added some zeros to his bankaccount.




They weren't that bad.  They were much worse in the earlier rounds, and dude did push off on the pass interference call.  Doesn't ,eam it should have been called, but there was a case for it.


----------



## topolo (Feb 6, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I know you had Seattle to win and, therefore, cover, and they didn't.  I also know you picked at least 2 of the games wrong which is the same thing I did.
> 
> You were thoroughly dominated.




Puhlease, I had Denver over NE and we differed on another game in week 1. How much did you win?

Now give me a beej!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## topolo (Feb 6, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> They weren't that bad.  They were much worse in the earlier rounds, and dude did push off on the pass interference call.  Doesn't ,eam it should have been called, but there was a case for it.




I agree though it was ticky tack call, they also missed a horse collar tackle on Alexander. Despite not being the best team Seattle could have easily won the game. Especially if they knew how to manage the clock.

Fist Philly and now Seattle wasting time in the big game. What idiots.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 6, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> I agree though it was ticky tack call, they also missed a horse collar tackle on Alexander. Despite not being the best team Seattle could have easily won the game. Especially if they knew how to manage the clock.
> 
> Fist Philly and now Seattle wasting time in the big game. What idiots.




I thought that should have been a horse collar as well.


----------

